# Washington, Boer Goats



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is What Four, born Feb 2. Hope you can see her ok.



I was able to lighten them in photobucket but it wont work here.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cousin Four Getmenot, mid March.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What Four's dam Shotgun, due Jan. This will be her 3rd kidding. So far only throws doelings.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

These girls are all show correct but tend to not be in the first line ups.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Rimfire's trips*

Four Getmenot was the last born here this year & the last to be registered.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls Nancy!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful doe! I like her...


----------

